# Looking for DTG printing Service In Europe



## vincity (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello, I am in a need of a DTG supplier who can ship to Czech Republic.

Ideal scenario is:

- bulk discounts
- can dropship (if I have order of 50 shirts I will need it shipped to 50 individual addresses)
- can do phone cases and mugs 

Thank you


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
check on this link tomashpro.com


----------



## magnusragnar (Nov 17, 2016)

I stumbled upon streetshirts.co.uk earlier this month


----------

